# Kane's 4th of July parade "outfit" ....



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane and I are walking in the Lansing, MI 4th of July parade. Today I set out to find something festive that he could wear; I only found some 4th of July themed garland and a couple "flag bows" for him. (**The bare patch on his leg is from the IV from his heat stroke, btw.)

I did the best I could, heehee, but Kane was not impressed:










Here was the first incarnation:









Kane spent most of the photo shoot refusing to look at me, and seemed to say, MOM, Y U DO DIS?























































Lol, this is the look I got when I asked him to walk over to me, so I could take those last few pictures off the deck. He was like, "You expect me to walk in this get-up? You've got to be kidding me!"










Okay, so, just pretend he looks like he's wishing everyone a Happy 4th of July! (And if you don't hear anything from me again, it's because he's killed me in my sleep, LOL! )


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they have little Uncle Sam hats.. i put one on Dre last year.. lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you have a pic of it??

I saw those, but I didn't want to tempt fate any more than I already was, haha.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh geez, that's ridonkulously cute, LOL. I love the big old head and the tiny little hat, haha.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cute pics!He looks like he's really annoyed with you :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awwww so cut e, he is so patriotic


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG you are so wrong, lmaoooo, the look on Kane's face is just making me lmaooo. Great pics though


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that is awesome! I LOVE his face, he is soooo mad at youuuuuuuuuuuuu he looks GREAt though, I hope he makes it to the parade and actually walks around  lol

I tried to dress Gargamel up for Halloween. once. just once. He refused to walk half way around the block, had to take the hot dog off to get his butt moving and he tried to tear it up, lol If looks could kill.... lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cutie pie


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!

Now to see if it'll hold up through the parade route, lol!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww Great pics  He looks might butthurt about the whole situation. 
OMG Clint Dre looks so cute in his tiny hat  and Mel the hot dog is a crack up too. He looks so mad lol.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh man - I think my Kane is glad he's not your Kane after these photos hahah.

He looks very sheepish in that first photo - although I do love the Patriotism


----------

